# I'm back!



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm back I was feeling ill (more then normal) if you don't all ready know I have an autoimmune disorder which causes me to get sick a lot.(in a nut shell my good cells that fight off virus's and other stuff like the flu, fight each other!) so I should be a little bit more active as I'm getting better. Sorry again  I missed you all! If you want any more info just pm me about it.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome back! Glad that you are feeling a bit better!!


----------

